# process for applying visa 190



## arjun0882 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi guys...my skillset falls under CSOL list(software tester) and this is listed under VIC state's list.....Now i am not sure how do i start the process??...as in do i first fill in state sponsorship form or do i apply for ACS etc....I am trying to understand this process before i could take a plunge....also please let me know if i would need an agent's help in this case or is it fairly straightforward???

Do share some linfo links if you have...thanks in advance!!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

arjun0882 said:


> Hi guys...my skillset falls under CSOL list(software tester) and this is listed under VIC state's list.....Now i am not sure how do i start the process??...as in do i first fill in state sponsorship form or do i apply for ACS etc....I am trying to understand this process before i could take a plunge....also please let me know if i would need an agent's help in this case or is it fairly straightforward???
> 
> Do share some linfo links if you have...thanks in advance!!!


Hi,
here the basic steps for 190 application:

1. Apply for ACS assessment (get your education as well as your work experience assessed if you have any)
2. Take the IELTS Test
3. Lodge an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect
4. Apply with the state(s) that you are interested in for state sponsorship
5. Receive an invitation (Your EoI will be invited and you will receive an email)
6. Lodge your visa application & pay the fee
7. Upload all documents (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf) Note: If the documents are coloured you can just scan the originals. if it are black&white docs you need to get them attested
8. Provide a police clearance from every country you lived in for more than 1 year in the last 10 years. Depending on the country this process may be quite lengthy; thus you should consider starting it ahead of time
9. Take the medical examination (You can do this once you paid your visa fee. There will be a button which provides all necessary forms & allows you to select a clinic. Nothing to worry about ahead of time; you'll see)
10. If the case officer asks for any further documents provide them, otherwise it's time to wait for your grant

It seems you are willing to put in some time and do some research. Unless your case is extremely complicated I would suggest to do it yourself. In emergency this forum is always here to help out


----------



## arjun0882 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply and directions...


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> here the basic steps for 190 application:
> 
> 1. Apply for ACS assessment (get your education as well as your work experience assessed if you have any)
> ...


Excellent reply AnneChristina. Was looking for detailed procedure since I started working on it. Your quote has been of great help. Thanks a ton.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

SSP said:


> Excellent reply AnneChristina. Was looking for detailed procedure since I started working on it. Your quote has been of great help. Thanks a ton.


You're very welcome! Good luck!


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

After one applies for state sponsorship, will the state almost always give an invitation to apply or what are the chances of that happening?

Also, how long does it takes usually for a state to issue invitation after one requests for it.

My case is that I would have to apply to NSW (as its the only one state I can do).


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> After one applies for state sponsorship, will the state almost always give an invitation to apply or what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> Also, how long does it takes usually for a state to issue invitation after one requests for it.
> 
> My case is that I would have to apply to NSW (as its the only one state I can do).


If your occupation is in demand and you fulfill all requirements then you should generally get the sponsorship.
The timeline differs from state to state; for NSW it's quite odd because they don't seem to follow any clear order for processing. Some got the approval within 2 weeks while others are waiting now for more than 1 1/2 months. You can have a look at this sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If your occupation is in demand and you fulfill all requirements then you should generally get the sponsorship.
> The timeline differs from state to state; for NSW it's quite odd because they don't seem to follow any clear order for processing. Some got the approval within 2 weeks while others are waiting now for more than 1 1/2 months.


Thx AnneChristina

Do you know whether having 60 points (55 + 5 for state invitation) or 65 points (60 + 5 for state invitation) matters at all for 190 visas?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> Thx AnneChristina
> 
> Do you know whether having 60 points (55 + 5 for state invitation) or 65 points (60 + 5 for state invitation) matters at all for 190 visas?


It does not matter. As long as you have 60 (55 + 5) the chances are the same. Subclass 190 is not ranked.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It does not matter. As long as you have 60 (55 + 5) the chances are the same. Subclass 190 is not ranked.


Thanks AnneChristina!!!


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

arjun0882 said:


> Hi guys...my skillset falls under CSOL list(software tester) and this is listed under VIC state's list.....Now i am not sure how do i start the process??...as in do i first fill in state sponsorship form or do i apply for ACS etc....I am trying to understand this process before i could take a plunge....also please let me know if i would need an agent's help in this case or is it fairly straightforward???
> 
> Do share some linfo links if you have...thanks in advance!!!


Hello Arjun, i m 2 applying 4 software tester and without help of any agent. Seems like we have 2 do ACS & IELTS first n then further process starts.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello guys, I have a query. I am going to apply for ACS for Skilled Nominated - Permanent Visa Sub-class 190. Me and my wife both are planning to work once we land in Australia. 
In this case, do I need to get the ACS done for both and provide all the documents for both of us? OR ACS of only primary applicant is enough?My wife is going to be Primary applicant for visa and I will be secondary. 
As per my understanding, we both have to give IELTS.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

SSP said:


> Hello guys, I have a query. I am going to apply for ACS for Skilled Nominated - Permanent Visa Sub-class 190. Me and my wife both are planning to work once we land in Australia.
> In this case, do I need to get the ACS done for both and provide all the documents for both of us? OR ACS of only primary applicant is enough?My wife is going to be Primary applicant for visa and I will be secondary.
> As per my understanding, we both have to give IELTS.


It depends on whether you want to claim the 5 points for partner skills or not.

If you want to claim partner points, then both applicants must have a positive skills assessment (for an occupation from the same SOL) and an IELTS score of at least 6 in each band.

If you do not want to claim any partner points, then only the main applicant must complete the skills assessment & the partner must prove functional English. This can be done by completing the IELTS test (requirement: score of 4.5 overall) or by providing a letter from a university which states that the partner has completed a degree where the language of instruction was English (Functional English). If no proof of functional English can be provided, then there will be an additional charge of $4,050 which covers up to 3 years of English classes in Australia. This fee must be paid before a visa can be granted.

In terms of working in Australia the ACS assessment is irrelevant.

Btw, one more point for people that have a Bachelor's and a Master's degree: Make sure to get both assessed. If only the Master's is assessed then the applicant can only claim 10 points; in order to claim 15 points for a Bachelor's the assessment should clearly state that the applicant has a degree comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree. Even though a Master's is higher 15 points will only be awarded if the Bachelor's was assessed as well.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It depends on whether you want to claim the 5 points for partner skills or not.
> 
> If you want to claim partner points, then both applicants must have a positive skills assessment (for an occupation from the same SOL) and an IELTS score of at least 6 in each band.
> 
> ...


Thx a lot 4 ur reply


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello friends, I have a query.
while sending the docs 4 ACS, do we have to scan the original copy and email OR get the XEROX or original, get it notarized and send a scanned copy of it?
They have mentioned that notarized copies are required.

Also when the mention something like following in the ACS docs checklist,
Personal documents
On-line PDF of certified copy of birth certificate or passport - Online
Certified paper copy of the birth certificate or passport page with photo/identity information - Post/Courier
Do we have to send both or either one will do?


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the overview of the whole process.
Could you please reply to my query:
1. I have ACS, now if I want to apply for SA SS, then how long is it going to take?
2. Does it depends upon the occupation, that I could get it sooner?
3. what is process after getting ACS and SS, and how long will it take (please explain this part)?

Thanks in adv
~Cheema



SSP said:


> Excellent reply AnneChristina. Was looking for detailed procedure since I started working on it. Your quote has been of great help. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

AnneChristina, Could you please reply to my below mentioned queries.

Thx



Cheema said:


> Thanks for the overview of the whole process.
> Could you please reply to my query:
> 1. I have ACS, now if I want to apply for SA SS, then how long is it going to take?
> 2. Does it depends upon the occupation, that I could get it sooner?
> ...


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

SSP said:


> Hello friends, I have a query.
> while sending the docs 4 ACS, do we have to scan the original copy and email OR get the XEROX or original, get it notarized and send a scanned copy of it?
> They have mentioned that notarized copies are required.
> 
> ...


I went through ACS assessment in Oct'12, so pretty recent. This is what I did and worked for me:

1) Take a photocopy of all your original documents.
2) Get the photocopies notarized at the local court.
3) Scan the notarized photocopies in color (notary stamp & signature will be in color) and pdf format.
4) Attach the scanned pdf files with your ACS application.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

amittal said:


> I went through ACS assessment in Oct'12, so pretty recent. This is what I did and worked for me:
> 
> 1) Take a photocopy of all your original documents.
> 2) Get the photocopies notarized at the local court.
> ...


Thanks for your inputs amittal.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Thanks for the overview of the whole process.
> Could you please reply to my query:
> 1. I have ACS, now if I want to apply for SA SS, then how long is it going to take?
> 2. Does it depends upon the occupation, that I could get it sooner?
> ...


1. You'll also need IELTS score along with ACS as different states have min. IELTS requirements. In case you also have IELTS, then go through the following link for SNOL https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
If your occupation is still open, then you can aply for SA SS. It's taking them 3-4 months to approve state nominations nowadays.

2. Nope. It doesn't depend on the occupation. If your occupation has reached it's ceiling as per SNOL, then they'll pick it up 1st and refuse your application. Otherwise, it'll processed on the basis of application date.

3. As soon as your SS is approved for 190, you'll automatically get an invite for your EOI on skillselect...no waiting period. Then, you need to apply for your visa. After which, DIAC states a CO will be allocated within 5 weeks of visa lodgment for subclass 190. Then, it depends on your application.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks amittal, for the response. Its helpful


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Thanks for the overview of the whole process.
> Could you please reply to my query:
> 1. I have ACS, now if I want to apply for SA SS, then how long is it going to take?
> 2. Does it depends upon the occupation, that I could get it sooner?
> ...


Hi Cheema,
sorry, I haven't seen your post earlier.

As amittal pointed out, there are 2 things that you need to do before you can lodge an EoI and apply for state sponsorship: The ACS assessment (which you have already done) and the IELTS test. If you have not taken the IELTS test yet, this should be the next thing for you to do. Here the link to the test centers in Delhi: IELTS | Search Results. As amittal pointed out, you should also have a look at the IELTS state requirements for your occupation: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL%20data

The next thing to do is see whether you meet all requirements for SA SS: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements. If you do meet all requirements, then you can go ahead and lodge an EoI (https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start) and next apply with SA for SS (same link as Eligibility; button is on the right hand side).

SA takes pretty long to process your application. On their site it says about 14 weeks. There is no way to speed it up and it's irrespective of your occupation. Additionally, if you still have to take the IELTS it takes about 2 weeks to get the results + the wait until you can take the test.

As amittal already answered, if you get the SS sponsorship then your EoI will automatically be invited and you can lodge your visa application.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> Thx AnneChristina
> 
> Do you know whether having 60 points (55 + 5 for state invitation) or 65 points (60 + 5 for state invitation) matters at all for 190 visas?


You can apply for SS with 55 points as I did.

I have 55 points and applied for NSW SS to get the 5 points, to bring it total to 60 points.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello guys, Are you aware of the rule "You should have worked for min 12 months out of previous 24 in the same portfolio"?
I have a gap of 9 months and about to apply for Tester portfolio so m not sure whether to go ahead or not coz if it crosses 12 months, I would not be eligible considering the above mentioned rule.
I inquired with a non-MARA agent and he said that the rule is no more in existence however I have not come across any documentation on web mentioning the rule has been taken away.
Senior expats, any clues?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Christina,
Could you please let me know hthe duration for getting visa after EOI invitation ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> Hi Christina,
> Could you please let me know hthe duration for getting visa after EOI invitation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Once you lodged your visa application it takes approx. 10 weeks to get a CO.
If you provided all documents ahead of time and cleared your medicals you may get an instant grant at that time. If your medicals are referred it may cause a delay of about 2 months. So overall it may take 2 - 4 months.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Once you lodged your visa application it takes approx. 10 weeks to get a CO.
> If you provided all documents ahead of time and cleared your medicals you may get an instant grant at that time. If your medicals are referred it may cause a delay of about 2 months. So overall it may take 2 - 4 months.


Hi AnneChristina,

I have lodged 190 on 18th feb 2013 and booked my medical for 22 Feb 2013. Is this the right right way for the process. I have booked my medical online and have not provide any TRN number of my visa application. i am confused also after paying application fee i got document uploading section where all my parents are asked to upload documents for PCC, medical. I have filled the application form as NON MIGRATING family member. 

I am getting more confused is that the system error or my own error ? 

I am applying by myself and need your valuable advice please.

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> I have lodged 190 on 18th feb 2013 and booked my medical for 22 Feb 2013. Is this the right right way for the process. I have booked my medical online and have not provide any TRN number of my visa application. i am confused also after paying application fee i got document uploading section where all my parents are asked to upload documents for PCC, medical. I have filled the application form as NON MIGRATING family member.
> 
> ...


Hi rawbin,
it is a good thing that you booked your medicals immediately after applying. Like this you may avoid a delay even if your medicals are referred.
The medical process differs a bit from country to country (at least it's different if you do it in Australia), but as far as I know you will just have to fill out the 2 forms that are on your visa page and bring them with you. Those forms include your trn number and the clinics should be able to identify you.

Regarding the requested documents: Apparently you have listed your parents as DEPENDENT non-migrating family members. If your parents are not dependent on you (if you don't provide for them financially) then you will have to correct this mistake. I would suggest to upload form 1023 and notify DIAC that your parents are not dependent on you. Then you won't have to provide their PCC and medicals.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi rawbin,
> it is a good thing that you booked your medicals immediately after applying. Like this you may avoid a delay even if your medicals are referred.
> The medical process differs a bit from country to country (at least it's different if you do it in Australia), but as far as I know you will just have to fill out the 2 forms that are on your visa page and bring them with you. Those forms include your trn number and the clinics should be able to identify you.
> 
> Regarding the requested documents: Apparently you have listed your parents as DEPENDENT non-migrating family members. If your parents are not dependent on you (if you don't provide for them financially) then you will have to correct this mistake. I would suggest to upload form 1023 and notify DIAC that your parents are not dependent on you. Then you won't have to provide their PCC and medicals.



Thanks for your valuable advice. 

I am currently in Australia and booked medical checkup using medibank online booking system because as soon as I lodged my visa online I didn't got the document upload section. So I used medibank online booking system and did booking. Now when I logged in to the evisa using my TRN and click the link medical then it shows my home country address and shows medical test centre of my country. I think I wrote my home address as it was there on my passport that js why it is coming but i have used my current Australian address in postal address. In my visa application i have provided my current australian address. So, do I need to change my home address on that form as well or just leave it as it is. I have provided my TRN in Medicare Health checkup.

Please can you advice what will be the best for me.

Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Thanks for your valuable advice.
> 
> I am currently in Australia and booked medical checkup using medibank online booking system because as soon as I lodged my visa online I didn't got the document upload section. So I used medibank online booking system and did booking. Now when I logged in to the evisa using my TRN and click the link medical then it shows my home country address and shows medical test centre of my country. I think I wrote my home address as it was there on my passport that js why it is coming but i have used my current Australian address in postal address. In my visa application i have provided my current australian address. So, do I need to change my home address on that form as well or just leave it as it is. I have provided my TRN in Medicare Health checkup.
> 
> ...


I faced a similar situation; the system did not show any clinics in Australia. So I just called up medibank and made an appointment.
There is no need to change the address in your application.

And btw, the clinic will upload the results online, but they will also send the results to you (it takes approx. 1 - 2 weeks). Once you receive the envelope you can call DIAC and confirm whether they received your results; if you are lucky they may also directly inform you about the outcome (e.g. finalized).

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Once you lodged your visa application it takes approx. 10 weeks to get a CO.
> If you provided all documents ahead of time and cleared your medicals you may get an instant grant at that time. If your medicals are referred it may cause a delay of about 2 months. So overall it may take 2 - 4 months.


Thanks Christina,

Is this applicable for Sub-class 489 also. Actually my sister is staying there and they are going to sponser me.

Please revert. Thanks in advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> Thanks Christina,
> 
> Is this applicable for Sub-class 489 also. Actually my sister is staying there and they are going to sponser me.
> 
> Please revert. Thanks in advance


Sorry, I'm not sure about the timeline for visa 489. This is only applicable to 189 and 190 (though 190 may be a tiny bit quicker).


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure about the timeline for visa 489. This is only applicable to 189 and 190 (though 190 may be a tiny bit quicker).


190 takes much shorter that 189 actually. Half the time. CO allocation for 190 is withi 5 weeks - with most getting CO in 4 weeks. In addition the DIAC published processing times , though outdated show 189 taking 12 months and 190 - 6 months.

Those who are getting grants this week applied around Dec 17th for 189 and January 18th for 190.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure about the timeline for visa 489. This is only applicable to 189 and 190 (though 190 may be a tiny bit quicker).


Thanks Christina..


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this forum, I am seeking for 190 application with Vic SS. I am Electrical Engineer with over 2 years work exp. Could anyone please tell me what is the opportunity for me to get the Vic SS (provided that I meed all the requirement for visa 190)? Is electrical eng in high demand in Victoria and how long it takes to get the nomination?
I find this the hardest part to get extra 5 points to fulfill 60 points in total. I heard about some engineering cases receiving a rejection even if they have more than 5 yrs work exp. It is scary coz we have to wait another 6 months to re-submit.
I am only interested in living in Vic so please advise what is the key point to get it approved.
Appreciate any advice, especially from those who experienced such circumstance. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi rawbin,
> it is a good thing that you booked your medicals immediately after applying. Like this you may avoid a delay even if your medicals are referred.
> The medical process differs a bit from country to country (at least it's different if you do it in Australia), but as far as I know you will just have to fill out the 2 forms that are on your visa page and bring them with you. Those forms include your trn number and the clinics should be able to identify you.
> 
> Regarding the requested documents: Apparently you have listed your parents as DEPENDENT non-migrating family members. If your parents are not dependent on you (if you don't provide for them financially) then you will have to correct this mistake. I would suggest to upload form 1023 and notify DIAC that your parents are not dependent on you. Then you won't have to provide their PCC and medicals.



Hi AnneChristina,

I have downloaded a form 1023 and in question no. 11 it says "Do you have a partner or any dependents who were included in your application?" 

I have done mistake while applying a visa application and listed my family members as NON MIGRATING DEPENDENT now i want to correct that mistake so what should I select on this question. Should I select No or Yes. Can you please advice.

Kind regards,

Rawbin


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> I have downloaded a form 1023 and in question no. 11 it says "Do you have a partner or any dependents who were included in your application?"
> 
> ...


I believe this question asks for migrating family members, so I would just say no.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

My EOI was lodged on Jan 22nd and my consultant selected 190, 186 & 187, under the "Preferred locations within Australia" "All States" has been selected. and "Seeking Nomination" is "Any".

Please advise on what my course of action should be.
1. Wait for invitation to apply (not sure if the visa categories would be sent an invite)
2. Occupation on CSOL (WA & SA), so apply for State Sponsorship

I have 75 points (including 5 for state sponsorship).

Any advise would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI was lodged on Jan 22nd and my consultant selected 190, 186 & 187, under the "Preferred locations within Australia" "All States" has been selected. and "Seeking Nomination" is "Any".
> 
> ...


Hi,

You got a high score of 70 (without ss), if i were you, i would just wait without fear for a couple of weeks to get 189 invitation (189's are invited twice a month, requiring only 60 points -> 70's holders will 99% be invited) 
In the meantime, one might try 190 SS as a backup plan, and apply for a visa whichsoever comes first,
but obviously that might take even longer time (12 weeks for SS normally)
Anyway it's just a matter of time. Goodluck


----------



## ParamVenki (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks a ton, these are helpful for newbies.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

tuandm2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You got a high score of 70 (without ss), if i were you, i would just wait without fear for a couple of weeks to get 189 invitation (189's are invited twice a month, requiring only 60 points -> 70's holders will 99% be invited)
> In the meantime, one might try 190 SS as a backup plan, and apply for a visa whichsoever comes first,
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your response, I absolutely dont mind waiting for a couple of weeks, but like I said earlier, my occupation falls under CSOL and not SOL, so does it make sense waiting for the 189? Also, my consultant has only selected 186,187 and 190 on my EOI, please advise????

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response, I absolutely dont mind waiting for a couple of weeks, but like I said earlier, my occupation falls under CSOL and not SOL, so does it make sense waiting for the 189? Also, my consultant has only selected 186,187 and 190 on my EOI, please advise????
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,
you are absolutely right; if your occupation falls under CSOL you are not eligible for 189.
I personally believe 190 is the best visa option you have (with 186 you are dependent on an employer and 187 limits you even further in terms of location), so if I were you I would apply for SS asap.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Earl,
> you are absolutely right; if your occupation falls under CSOL you are not eligible for 189.
> I personally believe 190 is the best visa option you have (with 186 you are dependent on an employer and 187 limits you even further in terms of location), so if I were you I would apply for SS asap.


Thanks AnneChristina,

Just as I thought... Just need some expert advise. 

Earl


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

earldro said:


> Thanks AnneChristina,
> 
> Just as I thought... Just need some expert advise.
> 
> Earl


Believe her - she's an expert!


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

I think u are equally an expert superm... Thanks for helping me out on this...

Earl


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

*Thank You!*



AnneChristina said:


> It does not matter. As long as you have 60 (55 + 5) the chances are the same. Subclass 190 is not ranked.



Appreciate this statement! This means a great relief Anne!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Believe her - she's an expert!


Haha, thank you, but I think I lost my expert status by being here way too seldom


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, thank you, but I think I lost my expert status by being here way too seldom


yes.. that affects.. but only to the part where knowledge of current trend is required 
Where have you been busy recently?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> yes.. that affects.. but only to the part where knowledge of current trend is required
> Where have you been busy recently?


After having studied for ages I did a summer internship in Germany. Gosh, working life is so exhausting 
I just arrived back in Sydney this morning (and validated my PR btw ) and will commence my final semester on Mo. Now it's time to find a job here in Aussie land 
How about you? What are your plans for your move to Australia?


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

As part of South Australia state sponsorship application, do we need to submit any documents?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> As part of South Australia state sponsorship application, do we need to submit any documents?
> 
> ...


See point 14: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> See point 14: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


Thanks Anne Christina.

I've submitted my application for SA state sponsorship on the 21st, is there any way to find out the progress or should I just wait for the approval email?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

earldro said:


> Thanks Anne Christina.
> 
> I've submitted my application for SA state sponsorship on the 21st, is there any way to find out the progress or should I just wait for the approval email?
> 
> ...


SA does provide a tel number (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/contact%20us), but this shouldn't be used to get an update on your application. They do however have an online tracking system: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=my%20dashboard

Current processing times are approx. 5 weeks:https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It does not matter. As long as you have 60 (55 + 5) the chances are the same. Subclass 190 is not ranked.


Congrats on your grant Anne  I've not been back here at this forum for a while as my new job has kept me busy as it included a relocation to another part of Oz. I trust you're settling in well at Oz and starting your new job and new life here. Congrats again. :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> After having studied for ages I did a summer internship in Germany. Gosh, working life is so exhausting
> I just arrived back in Sydney this morning (and validated my PR btw ) and will commence my final semester on Mo. Now it's time to find a job here in Aussie land
> How about you? What are your plans for your move to Australia?


Sorry Christina - complete missed your msg.. 
I think its the change that's exhausting not working life  
congrats on having a valid PR 
You would search for job after this last sem or before?
What's your profile?
I am moving on May end. Any contacts you have in IT @ Mel?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Congrats on your grant Anne  I've not been back here at this forum for a while as my new job has kept me busy as it included a relocation to another part of Oz. I trust you're settling in well at Oz and starting your new job and new life here. Congrats again. :clap2:


Hi immi,
thank you very much! Really nice to hear from you.
I hope you had a nice trip to Byron Bay?! In which part of Australia are you now?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Sorry Christina - complete missed your msg..
> I think its the change that's exhausting not working life
> congrats on having a valid PR
> You would search for job after this last sem or before?
> ...


Hi Superm,
thank you very much. It feels quite nice to be on a PR 

I started looking for jobs as soon as I returned to Oz. Even though I am a bit over-qualified for grad positions, I am nonetheless applying to some good programs. Most companies started accepting applications end of Feb and have closed/ will close in Mar/ Apr, so those apps had to go out before graduating. I will also start applying for actual jobs (not grad positions) next month though.

Btw, I'm an Accountant with too many degrees and too little experience 

Will you start looking for jobs before your move in May or after? Sorry, I have no IT connections in Melbourne whatsoever


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Superm,
> thank you very much. It feels quite nice to be on a PR
> 
> I started looking for jobs as soon as I returned to Oz. Even though I am a bit over-qualified for grad positions, I am nonetheless applying to some good programs. Most companies started accepting applications end of Feb and have closed/ will close in Mar/ Apr, so those apps had to go out before graduating. I will also start applying for actual jobs (not grad positions) next month though.
> ...


okay - that's cool.
I will start with looking for jobs a month before I move! That's the advice I got from this forum only.

Offtopic: Is there any way to check posts which has mention of your ID? Sometimes I miss posts.


----------



## mkgautam (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi AnneChristina, 

I just joined the forum. I am quite impressed with your knowledge in this field. Thanks for helping many of us totally new in this field. My Assessment as Financial Investment Adviser has been positive and overall IELTS as 8 (7 in each) and points 65...I had applied for Nomination with NSW (Complete document and fee). Postal tracking showes that the documents have reached on 14th Feb 13, but I do not have any official acknowledgement (neither email nor post) of the receipt of the documents. How do I get to know the status of document as well as my application for Nomination. I have already submitted EOI and quoted the ID in Application for Nomination.

Will be great to receive your views.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> okay - that's cool.
> I will start with looking for jobs a month before I move! That's the advice I got from this forum only.
> 
> Offtopic: Is there any way to check posts which has mention of your ID? Sometimes I miss posts.


Starting 1 month ahead of time sounds pretty good, though I would recommend getting your CV Aussi-ready ahead of time... Took me quite some time.

I don't think there is any way to check responds to your posts, but you can use the search function on top (search for posts; enter your own name). This will show you all threats where people mentioned your name or quoted one of your posts.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mkgautam said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> I just joined the forum. I am quite impressed with your knowledge in this field. Thanks for helping many of us totally new in this field. My Assessment as Financial Investment Adviser has been positive and overall IELTS as 8 (7 in each) and points 65...I had applied for Nomination with NSW (Complete document and fee). Postal tracking showes that the documents have reached on 14th Feb 13, but I do not have any official acknowledgement (neither email nor post) of the receipt of the documents. How do I get to know the status of document as well as my application for Nomination. I have already submitted EOI and quoted the ID in Application for Nomination.
> 
> Will be great to receive your views.


Hi,
welcome to this forum.
Unfortunately NSW has a pretty huge backlog; they are currently processing applications from end of Nov. It usually takes around 3 months to get an acknowledgement and then around 6 weeks for the grant.

You can check timelines of other applicants here: NSW State Sponsorship

Good luck!

Anne


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> welcome to this forum.
> Unfortunately NSW has a pretty huge backlog; they are currently processing applications from end of Nov. It usually takes around 3 months to get an acknowledgement and then around 6 weeks for the grant.
> 
> ...


Is there any active list for South Australia state sponsorship?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

earldro said:


> Is there any active list for South Australia state sponsorship?


I don't think so. Am only aware of the one for NSW.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Starting 1 month ahead of time sounds pretty good, though I would recommend getting your CV Aussi-ready ahead of time... Took me quite some time.
> 
> I don't think there is any way to check responds to your posts, but you can use the search function on top (search for posts; enter your own name). This will show you all threats where people mentioned your name or quoted one of your posts.


Thanks Christina, will take care of that too!
Best of luck for your job search!


----------



## mkgautam (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Christina....no option but to wait now! My concern is that my name does not appear even though date of submission is 14th Feb 2013 (as per postal Confirmation) where as some others upto 28th March too appear. Will it vary with Occupation( ANZCO)?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mkgautam said:


> Thanks Christina....no option but to wait now! My concern is that my name does not appear even though date of submission is 14th Feb 2013 (as per postal Confirmation) where as some others upto 28th March too appear. Will it vary with Occupation( ANZCO)?


Haha, this sheet is prepared by forum members. You can just add your details if you care to do so


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi immi,
> thank you very much! Really nice to hear from you.
> I hope you had a nice trip to Byron Bay?! In which part of Australia are you now?


I'm at Darwin ... near the Casuarina foreshore and beaches very nice 

Have you found a new job and settled down here at Oz yet?


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

*Nsw*

Hi Guys!

I would like to know if there's a chance remaining for me to get NSW SS (subclass 190) as the process might take up to 16 weeks. I'm a software engineer and could be accepted by ACS .
Would you be kind enough and give your advise


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

vanguard said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I would like to know if there's a chance remaining for me to get NSW SS (subclass 190) as the process might take up to 16 weeks. I'm a software engineer and could be accepted by ACS .
> Would you be kind enough and give your advise


Hi vanguard,
unfortunately NSW no longer accepts applications for state sponsorship: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

You will either have to apply with a different state or wait until July.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I'm at Darwin ... near the Casuarina foreshore and beaches very nice
> 
> Have you found a new job and settled down here at Oz yet?


Hi immi,
hope you are doing great!
I have never been to Darwin, but hope to see it at some point. The pictures seem lovely, though the wildlife might be a bit scary  Such a shame to have so beautiful beaches and not be able to swim.
I haven't found a job yet; applications are running, so fingers crossed I'll get something sooner or later. Anyways, first I need to graduate, so no rush...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

AnneChristina,

I missed to apply for NSW under ICT- Developer Programmer. could you please let me know how much % had of maintaining same band and ICT for july 2013.....???


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

*Nsw*



AnneChristina said:


> Hi vanguard,
> unfortunately NSW no longer accepts applications for state sponsorship:
> 
> 
> You will either have to apply with a different state or wait until July.


Thank you indeed for your prompt answer  I was shocked by this news , wish i could apply! :tongue1:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

vanguard said:


> Thank you indeed for your prompt answer  I was shocked by this news , wish i could apply! :tongue1:


Yes, it's quite bad news for a lot of people. Also just learned about it today.
I hope you'll find a different way to apply for a visa soon!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> AnneChristina,
> 
> I missed to apply for NSW under ICT- Developer Programmer. could you please let me know how much % had of maintaining same band and ICT for july 2013.....???


There is no way to know what DIAC and NSW will do July 1st. You may be aware that the rules have changed quite a lot over the last few years, so odds are some aspects (particularly the occupation list and possibly point requirements) might change again. Considering that the code 2613 had a relatively high occupation ceiling I would assume that it will stay on the list next year, but who knows... There is also no way to know whether NSW will increase the IELTS requirement. I don't hope so.
Fingers crossed... I wish you good luck!


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Anne
I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 8th Feb but havent received anything from them except the courier company's confirmation. Now as NSW has stopped accepting applications. .. does that mean that I still have chances of getting my VISA this year itself. I applies for 2613 software engineer code wh8ch still shows that abt 1100 positions are still left.

Please respond.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi Anne
> I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 8th Feb but havent received anything from them except the courier company's confirmation. Now as NSW has stopped accepting applications. .. does that mean that I still have chances of getting my VISA this year itself. I applies for 2613 software engineer code wh8ch still shows that abt 1100 positions are still left.
> 
> Please respond.


Hi whizzard,
I'm sorry, I really don't know what NSW does with the applications that they already have received. I think they will continue processing applications but just don't want to receive any new ones so that they can reduce their backlog, but no way to know until people actually confirm that they have received invitations.

But either way, I think the chances of getting the visa this year are pretty good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

sorry about that. DIAC is very unpredictable sometimes


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

I received my SA invitation a seek ago and am putting the documents in place to apply for the visa with DIAC, just wanted to check with the folks in the forum, do I need to get color scans notorised? Cos my consultant is insisting for color scans that have been notorised.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my SA invitation a seek ago and am putting the documents in place to apply for the visa with DIAC, just wanted to check with the folks in the forum, do I need to get color scans notorised? Cos my consultant is insisting for color scans that have been notorised.
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,
your consultant in definitely wrong. Color scans do not have to be notarized (Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration).


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi.. 

Loved this Forum...Keep it up guys... 

I am thinking to move to Australia.. under 190... Will be starting soon for assessment .. .

As of now my status is ---> Thought Inititated...


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Earl,
> your consultant in definitely wrong. Color scans do not have to be notarized (Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration).


Thanks s ton Anne Christine.. I'm going to get them to do it this weekend..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

earldro said:


> Thanks s ton Anne Christine.. I'm going to get them to do it this weekend..


DIAC (when applying VISA) - accepts color scan of either:
- Notarized photocopies OR
- Original documents.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

superm said:


> DIAC (when applying VISA) - accepts color scan of either:
> - Notarized photocopies OR
> - Original documents.


Thanks superm, well now I have a new issue, my consultant callerd me today saying that my wife needs to do her IELTS as well, is that a requirement? I currently have 75 points.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

earldro said:


> Thanks superm, well now I have a new issue, my consultant callerd me today saying that my wife needs to do her IELTS as well, is that a requirement? I currently have 75 points.


Have you claimed 5 points for partner skills? If you have claimed those points, then your wife also needs to take the IELTS and needs to score at least 6 in each band.

If you have not claimed partner points, then you just have to proof that your wife has functional English. She can either take the IELTS test and score 4.5 overall, or if she has previously studied for 2+ years and the language of instruction was English then you could get a letter from the university (functional English). If you cannot show any proof for functional English, then there will be an additional fee of $4,250 to cover up to 3 years of English classes. This fee would have to be paid before your visa can be granted.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Have you claimed 5 points for partner skills? If you have claimed those points, then your wife also needs to take the IELTS and needs to score at least 6 in each band.
> 
> If you have not claimed partner points, then you just have to proof that your wife has functional English. She can either take the IELTS test and score 4.5 overall, or if she has previously studied for 2+ years and the language of instruction was English then you could get a letter from the university (functional English). If you cannot show any proof for functional English, then there will be an additional fee of $4,250 to cover up to 3 years of English classes. This fee would have to be paid before your visa can be granted.


letter from college can also do - but preferably university!
Rest Christina got all the info you needed!


----------



## balu (May 11, 2013)

Hi Christina,

I am a network engineer(designation offered by my company) who works on citrix network software applications and shell scripting. The work mainly involves citrix software design, implementation, testing and system maintenance and Infrastructure upgrades in core network systems.

I have got state sponsorship as a software engineer from NSW. I would like to apply for ACS skills assessment as a software engineer in order to get my current 1 and half year work experience assessed. I have all my documentation including work references from HR and my personal manager. I even posses a +ve assesment for my educational qualifications as a software engineer. Would I get a positive assessment for my work experience which states that my occupation is closely related to software engineer?

My current points applies as follows:

Age:30, Educational Qualifications:15, Australian Work Experience: 5(Subject to Assessment) 2years Australian Studies: 5, IELTS( 6 bands in all modules): 0, State Sponsorship:5(Have NSW SS as a software engineer)
I am required to apply for sub class 190 visa on or before 18th of June according to EOI skill select Invitation

I am in dilemma about my application, please help me out Christina!!!!


Regards
Balu


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

balu said:


> Hi Christina,
> 
> I am a network engineer(designation offered by my company) who works on citrix network software applications and shell scripting. The work mainly involves citrix software design, implementation, testing and system maintenance and Infrastructure upgrades in core network systems.
> 
> ...


Hi Balu,
I'm sorry, I don't know whether you will receive a positive assessment or not, but I would suggest applying for the assessment asap. You can request priority service if you attach the invitation which shows the deadline, so you should def receive the assessment in time.
Once you have the assessment you can decide whether to lodge the application or not, i.e. if ACS does not consider your experience sufficiently related your visa would most certainly be denied, so no point in applying if that's the case. I assume your experience is sufficiently related, no need to worry, but it's better to be sure. Even though it should be possible to claim points for work experience without getting it assessed, I have never seen such a case and would absolutely not recommend doing that. There is a much greater risk of wasting the entire visa fee.
Good luck with the assessment & congrats on being invited.


----------



## balu (May 11, 2013)

Hi Christina,

Thanks a lot for your handy suggestion. I would definitely launch ACS before applying for my visa. 

Thanks 
Balu






AnneChristina said:


> Hi Balu,
> I'm sorry, I don't know whether you will receive a positive assessment or not, but I would suggest applying for the assessment asap. You can request priority service if you attach the invitation which shows the deadline, so you should def receive the assessment in time.
> Once you have the assessment you can decide whether to lodge the application or not, i.e. if ACS does not consider your experience sufficiently related your visa would most certainly be denied, so no point in applying if that's the case. I assume your experience is sufficiently related, no need to worry, but it's better to be sure. Even though it should be possible to claim points for work experience without getting it assessed, I have never seen such a case and would absolutely not recommend doing that. There is a much greater risk of wasting the entire visa fee.
> Good luck with the assessment & congrats on being invited.


----------



## MichelleVu (May 19, 2013)

HI guys, Hi Christina,
I'm new to forum and looking for some pro advice on lodging 190visa so I really appreciate if you guys could share some thoughts.
So I just got EOI visa 190 for NSW on 16/5 as accountant. But I have settled in Melbourne for a while and have very good jobs and friends here. To be honest I'm happy that my way to PR looks optimistic but at the same time I'm not too excited about it. I don't want to relocate to Sydney and get into all sorts of troubles of starting everything new all over again, job search etc. 
I'm gonna take NAATI exam on 31/5. If I pass I would have 60 points for visa 189 but it will take 2 months to know the exam outcome. This means I only know if I'm on 60 points and possibly get EOI for visa 189 by end of July. I'm just wondering should I just leave my EOI for visa 190 open, hanging there til then and see if I can go for 189 instead of 190? Hypothetically, after July 1st, occupation ceiling for accountant is reached, at that point will it void my NSW nomination and EOI for 190? 
And when someone gets EOI (either 189 or 190),does it mean that 100% he will get the visa granted provided that he lodge all necessary documents?
Thirdly, as I'm onshore, do I have to immediately move to Sydney the next day after visa 190 is granted?
Thank heaps guys for help. I hope my questions are not too annoying tho.
Cheers


----------



## richardlina (Jun 27, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:


AnneChristina said:


> I faced a similar situation; the system did not show any clinics in Australia. So I just called up medibank and made an appointment.
> There is no need to change the address in your application.
> 
> And btw, the clinic will upload the results online, but they will also send the results to you (it takes approx. 1 - 2 weeks). Once you receive the envelope you can call DIAC and confirm whether they received your results; if you are lucky they may also directly inform you about the outcome (e.g. finalized).
> ...


Hi annechristina, I am new to this forum as a member. I also received my result of medical sealed in an envelope from medibank .I have my CO assisgned and only documents required is medicals of myself and my wife. Do medibank automatically upload medical results to immigration or do we have to mail it? I am waiting for my CO to reply as I have asked him too. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello mates

I had submitted EOI without including my dependent mother earlier assuming that we would get her to Australia on tourist VISA later and on settlement in Oz, we would apply her PR also. But now after getting my invitation on subclass 190, I have also realized that getting a parental PR is quite tough and expensive later on.

Hence, I want to include her in my VISA application now itself, so that she also gets the PR with along with us. 

She has very less knowledge of English and I am ready to pay 4250$ for her.

I want to understand - 
1. Can I now include her in my PR with my wife and daughter?
2. Will this impact the timing of my PR?
3. When will I need to pay the additional 4250$? 
4. Is there any other alternative?


Appreciate your expert comments on this.

Thanks.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

yes u can add them anytime


----------

